# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [hcm]  bán ít đồ linh tinh

## Phạm Duy Ngọc

01.      Driver yaskawa sigma ii 200w. Giá 1.6tr/ 1 cái  ( ĐÃ BÁN )





02.     Combo nhu hình. Giá 700k ( ĐÃ BÁN ) 





03.     Combo xy lanh điện. Giá 400k.





04.    Plc fx1n-40mt, fx2n-32mt ( phát xung servo ) giá 900k / 1 ( ĐÃ BÁN )






05.  Mớ module mở rộng của s7200- module i/o và analog. 200k/1 ( ĐÃ BÁN )





sẽ có cập nhật tiếp. Mọi người cần ới em. 0984 580 828 ngọc

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký Mục 2 và 3 : Combo và Xy lanh điện nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Đăng ký Mục 2 và 3 : Combo và Xy lanh điện nhé


OK Bác. ZALO sdt di bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

UPDATE...
1.   FX1N-40MT HANG DEP. GIA 1.7 TR  ( ĐÃ BÁN )



2.  FX3G-40MT. PHAT XUNG 3 TRUC. GIA 1.6TR



3.  FX1S-10MT KEM MAN HINH . GIA 1TR.   ( ĐÃ BÁN )



4.  3 Nguồn 24v. 1 Keyence 2.1A, 1 Keyence 6.5A, 1 nguồn European 10A. 3 cái 1,2tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

yaskawa sigma II 200w ko con a

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chi ít thông tin tham khảo về 2 món trên nhé. Thanks

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Bác chi ít thông tin tham khảo về 2 món trên nhé. Thanks


tối em đo em báo lại bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

update.  BIẾN TẦN MITSUBISHI E720 0.4KW CÓ KÈM CARD CCLINK.RẤT ĐẸP GIÁ : 1TR   ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## jeanvaljean

Em lay con fx1n-40mt nha bác
Nt zalo ma bị từ chối liên lac

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Em lay con fx1n-40mt nha bác
> Nt zalo ma bị từ chối liên lac


Sorry bác. E ko để ý zalo. E nt lại bác rồi. Thank bác

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Update. PLC 0S 20MR DÙNG ĐIỀU KHIÊN ON OFF THÔI. CÒN ĐẸP.  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Zomcaizi

Combo mã 02 còn ko bác

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Combo mã 02 còn ko bác


Bộ đó còn a ạ. Kèm con step có giảm tốc của vexta e tháo ra. Cụm nó có luôn 2 con step

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Hmi keyence dùng cho dự án nhỏ. 500k /1

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

UPDATE :

Bộ combo MS2, bàn xoay xoay được toàn bộ 360 độ. Hôm qua bác nào alo em báo lại em nhé. Em quên SDT.

----------


## sonnc1990

> UPDATE :
> 
> Bộ combo MS2, bàn xoay xoay được toàn bộ 360 độ. Hôm qua bác nào alo em báo lại em nhé. Em quên SDT.


Lại để cho e. Nếu gạch vỡ bác nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> lại để cho e. Nếu gạch vỡ bác nhé


có bác lấy rồi anh ạ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Update. Driver Yaskawa sigma III 400w bao test. Giá : 1.2Tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Update. . . 
Fx1n-60mr hàng rất đẹp. 1.8 tr / 1    ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Up lên cái. Chúc mọi người 1 ngày tốt lành  :Smile:

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Plc siemens germany như hình 1tr/1 ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## vndic

> Plc siemens germany như hình 1tr/1


mình lấy con này nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> mình lấy con này nhé


Ok a. A  add zalo báo em nhé !

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Kính thưa các loại khớp nối. A e cần loại nào alo en đo có em báo ạ.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Thêm túi nhỏ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Kính thưa các loại khớp nối. A e cần loại nào alo en đo có em báo ạ.


Co cai nao 13-14 k bác chủ thớt

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Co cai nao 13-14 k bác chủ thớt


Em đo lại đống rồi báo a nhé

----------


## baochaucnc

PLC fx3u-32mt  hàng như hình .thuận lợi để phát xung servo step. Giá ra đi 3.5tr có fix.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Co cai nao 13-14 k bác chủ thớt


Sorry a. Thể loại này e ko có rồi anh . Đen quá

----------


## nhuquynhscn

Bút đo pH Gondo
Hãng sản xuất: Gondo - Đài Loan
Model: 6011A

- Khoảng đo: 0-14 pH
- Độ chính xác: ±0.01+1 digit
- Độ phân giải: 0.01 pH
- Hiệu chuẩn 1 hoặc 2 điểm thủ công
- Tự động bù nhiệt
- Chuẩn chống nước IP57
- Nguồn: 3V x 2 Lithium battery CR2032
- Kích thước thân máy: 33.5 x 170 mm
- Trọng lượng thân máy: 85 g (không pin)
- Cung cấp bao gồm: Máy chính, vít hiệu chuẩn, dung dịch chuẩn pH 7 và pH 4, dung dịch ngâm điện cực, hộp đựng, Pin, hướng dẫn sử dụng.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Bộ yaskawa sigma ii 50w cùng combo như hình. Giá 1.5tr. ( ĐÃ BÁN )
Em nợ hình driver và motor.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

1 bộ fx2nc-64mt - module phát xung 10gm - module truyền thông rs485. ( plc hết pin ) .  (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## spkt2004

Gạch fx2n trên nhé, cho địa chỉ giờ hành chính anh ghé lấy nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> gạch fx2n trên nhé, cho địa chỉ giờ hành chính anh ghé lấy nhé


anh vừa gọi em, sdt 0932 611 701 phải ko ạ ?

----------


## spkt2004

Uh đúng rồi Ngọc. Trước khi ghé anh alo nhé.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> uh đúng rồi ngọc. Trước khi ghé anh alo nhé.


ok a. Báo em phát là ok

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Hmi proface 10 inch hàng màu cực đẹđ. Model gp2500 tc11. Giá 2.6tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Mr j3 40a. đầy đủ dây, cáp. Giá 4.5tr / 1 bộ
Đính kèm 66214

update ...

----------


## phunglong_ts

cho em số 3 con này, chiều dài, lỗ, và fi nhé

----------


## sieunhim

có khớp nối 14-10 + 14-8 ko bác chủ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> có khớp nối 14-10 + 14-8 ko bác chủ


Có a. Loại này em có

----------


## sieunhim

> Có a. Loại này em có


Để mình mỗi loại 2 cái. đã alo

----------

4fun

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

1 cap 10-14, 1 cap 8-14 nhe a  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Ok. Có gì nhắn số anh bạn gì đó để mình hẹn qua lấy. Tks

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

update.  bộ PLC KEYENCE KV3000- KÈM NHIỀU MODULE- CÓ MODULE ĐIỀU KHIỂN 16 TRỤC SIGMA V . ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

update . BỘ SERVO SIGMA II 50W KÈM COMBO NHƯ HÌNH. ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Nguồn 24V . a e can cs bao nhieu hu e. 


Plc delta SA2 . ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Đống khớp nối em đo lại, nay đưa lên. Anh em cần loại nào ới em




loại này em không biết là cái gì. Anh em cho em hỏi phát luôn. ^^

Đống khớp nối mini.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Combo mini . ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## sonnc1990

Combo mini lắp vừa step 42 ko bác e về nghịch chơi

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Combo mini lắp vừa step 42 ko bác e về nghịch chơi


vừa bác nhé. có khớp 6 6 mặt bích size 42

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## sieunhim

bữa lấy mấy cái khớp nối mà cái 8-14 bị gãy con ốc xiết ko để ý  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> bữa lấy mấy cái khớp nối mà cái 8-14 bị gãy con ốc xiết ko để ý


ok a. em kiếm cái khác cho.  :Smile:

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Hmi wienview 8.4 inch màu. Giá 1.2tr

----------


## daomanh_hung

bộ servo bay chưa bác, gửi zalo em ít thông tin e driver và động cơ ah??

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> bộ servo bay chưa bác, gửi zalo em ít thông tin e driver và động cơ ah??


tất như hình và bay rồi bác ạ^^

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma V 200w motor có phanh. full cáp jack. giá 2.8tr


Mr j2s 20A hàng đẹp mỗi tội ko nắp che. giá 2.4tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

mưa gió bão bùng em úp phát.  :Smile:

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma V 400w hàng đẹp. 4.5tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Combo nhôm hành trình gần 600mm, nặng 5.5kg. giá 1.3tr

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Combo nhôm hành trình gần 600mm, nặng 5.5kg. giá 1.3tr
> Đính kèm 67496
> Đính kèm 67497


gạch bộ này nha.cho thông tin ray và visme nha bác chủ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

up lên cái  ^^

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Happy new year 2019 ! Best wishes for all !

----------


## audiophilevn

có khớp nối 8*8 và 8*12 không bác chủ?

----------


## vufree

> Update. Driver Yaskawa sigma III 400w bao test. Giá : 1.2Tr
> Đính kèm 65749


COn này chạy xung hay mạng, chạy tốc độ hay vị trí.... Có motor không Bác?

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> COn này chạy xung hay mạng, chạy tốc độ hay vị trí.... Có motor không Bác?


Chạy xung, chiều, Motor quay, và chế độ điều khiển vòng kín anh. Sáng nay có ng lấy rồi a

----------

vufree

----------


## sea77799

Còn khớp nối 14-10 ko bác!

----------


## phuong786

Còn khớp nối 6-8 ko bác!

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

6-8 em còn vài cái, anh inbox zalo nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Mấy loai này em ko còn a ạ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Update...
Servo mr-j2s-20a hàng đẹp, qua con dt j2 prime nó xấu quá. Hic. Giá 2.4tr full cáp kết nối 


to be continued . . .

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma ii 400w co phanh va ko phanh. Gia 3.8tr / bộ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Hmi pro-face 12 icnh gp 2600-tc41-24v. Giá 1.7tr.  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Fx 3u - 16 mr . Giá 1.6tr ( đã bán )

hmi proface co cong ethenet

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Hmi got1150 đẹp. Giá 1.4tr   ( ĐÃ BÁN )
Đính kèm 70268
j2s 10a - giá 1.5tr
minas a5 100w giá 1.5tr
Đính kèm 70269

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Combo dep hanh trinh 200. Model nhu hinh. Gia 800k  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

E chuyển phòng. đống khớp nối to có nhỏ có vài chục cái. Hía 1.6tr cả đống

----------


## audiophilevn

có 8*8 hoặc 8*12 không bác

----------


## Nghiêm

Có khớp nối 4-8 không bác?

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

có luôn bác

----------


## audiophilevn

có 8*8 và 8*12, giá cả thế nào? lấy 2 8*8 và 1 8*12

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> có 8*8 và 8*12, giá cả thế nào? lấy 2 8*8 và 1 8*12


2 thể loại này em ko có bác à

----------


## thuhanoi

> Combo dep hanh trinh 200. Model nhu hinh. Gia 800k
> Đính kèm 70470
> Đính kèm 70471


Còn không bạn

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

1 cặp Combo, như hình. Giá cả 2 : 1.2 tr  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## mrhalinhanh

> 1 cặp Combo, như hình. Giá cả 2 : 1.2 tr


bộ nhỏ giá sao có cod ko bác

----------


## telephonica

bác chủ có khớp 6.35*8 ko ah? minh có 8*8 cần giao lưu 6.35*8

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Sigma V 400W new ko hộp.  Cáp new luôn . Giá 4.5tr  (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------

ngocsut

----------


## phuongmd

> Sigma V 400W new ko hộp.  Cáp new luôn . Giá 4.5tr


Bo ship được thì quăng đây cho a ná

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Cáp nối dài encoder panasonic, yaskawa, zin japan . 200k 1 sợi
Đính kèm 73109

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma v motor có phanh hàng rất đẹp. Cáp dài 5m. Giá 4.4tr  ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

1 bộ sigma 1 400w ( 1 driver +1 motor ) . Giá 2.8tr / 1 bộ

Đính kèm 73746
Đính kèm 73747

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma 2 200w 1 bộ giá 2.2tr. 3 bộ giá 6tr.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Driver yaskawa sigma v 200w. Giá 1.4tr / 1 cái 


driver yaskawa sigma v 750w. Giá 4tr / 1 cái ( đã bán )

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma II 100W. GIÁ 1.4TR 1 BỘ
Đính kèm 74318

----------


## duongbff

Đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Dây dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ giá rẻ. Đầu dò nhiệt độ châu Âu giá rẻ. Đầu dò củ hành 3 dây. Sensor đo nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ pt100 giá rẻ. *Bộ đo nhiệt độ và hiển thị nhiệt độ pt100*. Cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 dây và que. *Que đo nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây.*

Chúng ta đã quen thuộc với các loại cảm biến đo nhiệt độ như: Pt100, Pt1000, Ni100, NTC. can nhiệt..... Mỗi loại sẽ hoạt động với một dãy nhiệt độ nhất định. Đối với nhiệt độ dưới 450ºC thì Pt100 có thể đo được. Còn đối với nhiệt độ cao hơn thì chúng ta phải sử dụng loại khác.
Trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại sensor đo nhiệt độ. Thông dụng nhất là Pt100 3 dây hình dạng dây và hình dạng que (đầu củ hành). Tùy vào mục đích sử dụng, vị trí lắp đặt, dãy nhiệt độ cần đo là bao nhiêu là chúng ta chọn hình dạng pt100 phù hợp. Trong bài viết này tôi sẽ giới thiệu *đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* được sử dụng phổ biến hiện nay. 
*1. Giới thiệu đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây của ITALIA*


Cấu tạo của _đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây_ như hình trên. Cảm biến nhiệt độ này có phần đầu được thiết kế hình tròn và kích thước vừa đủ để lắp bộ chuyển đổi pt100 gắn đầu dò. Chính vì hình dạng thiết kế này mà chúng ta quen gọi nó là đầu dò củ hành. 
Trên thị trường hiện có rất nhiều loại cảm biến nhiệt độ loại đầu dò. Phần lớn có xuất xứ Trung Quốc với giá rẻ và dễ hư hỏng sau một thời gian sử dụng. Do đó, để đảm bảo an toàn cho hệ thống sản xuất, chúng ta nên chọn mua của các hãng châu Âu. Có nhiều model của châu Âu nhưng giá cả không chênh lệch nhiều so với hàng Trung Quốc. 
*Đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* của Ý được sản xuất theo công nghệ châu Âu nên thiết bị có độ chuẩn xác cao, độ bền cao và đáp ứng được những yêu cầu khắc khe trong công nghiệp. Một vài thông số kỹ thuật của cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây như sau:

Độ dài que đo: 50mm....1000mmĐường kính (phi) của que đo: 3mm, 6mm, 8mmNgõ ra: 3 dâyRen kết nối: G1/2", G1/4"Vật liệu: inox 304, 316Nhiệt độ làm việc: -50ºC....+400ºCXuất xứ: Ý
*2. Ứng dụng của đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây*

Có rất nhiều ứng dụng cần đến cảm biến pt100 như: đo nhiệt độ đường ống nước, đo nhiệt độ lò hơi, nhiệt độ phòng, đo nhiệt độ hệ thống làm lạnh.... Thông thường, đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây có ngõ ra là điện trở nên chúng ta phải sử dụng chung với bộ chuyển đổi hoặc bộ hiển thị nhiệt độ.

Có hai loại bộ chuyển đổi nhiệt độ pt100 là loại gắn tủ điện như hình trên, và loại gắn trực tiếp trên đầu cảm biến. Đối với *đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* thì nên chọn loại transmitter tròn gắn trên đầu dò. Tín hiệu sau khi qua bộ transmitter sẽ là 4-20mA. Chúng ta có thể đưa về điều khiển PLC, biến tần.... hoặc các thiết bị khác.

Trong một số trường hợp, cần hiển thị nhiệt độ tại tủ điện để giám sát và phát cảnh báo khi nhiệt độ tăng cao. Chúng ta có thể sử dụng đến bộ hiển thị tín hiêu nhiệt độ. Như hình trên, tín hiệu từ pt100 3 dây được đưa trực tiếp về bộ hiển thị mà không cần qua bộ transmitter. Bộ hiển thị ngoài việc hiển thị chính xác giá trị nhiệt độ thì nó còn đóng vai trò như bộ transmitter. Chúng ta có thể lấy tín hiệu 4-20mA/0-10V hoặc relay từ bộ hiển thị này.
*3. Mua đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ ở đâu ?*

Hiện nay không khó để mua một đầu *dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ* của Trung Quốc. Nhưng để mua được một bộ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ của châu Âu G7 thì rất khó. Công ty chúng tôi tự hào là đại diện duy nhất tại Việt Nam của hãng sản xuất PT100 từ Ý. Do đó, các loại Pt100 chúng tôi cung cấp có giá rất cạnh tranh so với hàng Châu Âu khác.

Ngoài dau do nhiet do pt100 3 dây thì chúng tôi cũng có cảm biến pt100 3 dây loại dây đo. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, pt100 loại dây này thích hợp lắp ở những nơi không gian hẹp nhưng vẫn đảm bảo bộ chính xác cao. 
Để biết thêm chi tiết về các loại cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 hoặc cần tư vấn kỹ thuật xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Công Nghệ Đo Lường BFF*
*Hotline/Zalo: 0868 31 39 86 (Mr. Dương)*
*Email: duong.tran@bff-tech.com*
*Website: thietbitudong.com.vn*
_Bài viết hay khác:_
_Cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 giá rẻ_

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Yaskawa sigma v 400 motor co phanh. Giá 3.8tr



sigma 2 400w. Giá 3.5tr

----------

